# Italia - Spagna. NL, 6 ottobre ore 20.45. Tv e Streaming



## Tifo'o (2 Ottobre 2021)

Prima partita delle final four di Nations League, tra Italia e Spagna. Entrambe le squadre si sono affrontate nella semifinale dell'Europeo, gli azzurri trionfarono ai rigori. l'Italia potrà contare sul pubblico visto che ci giocherà a San Siro.

La partita si giocherà mercoledì 6 ottobre alle ore 20.45 in diretta sulla Rai

*Le probabili formazioni da Sky*
*
ITALIA (4-3-3) Donnarumma; Di Lorenzo, Bonucci, Chiellini, Emerson; Barella, Jorginho, Verratti; Chiesa, Insigne, Pellegrini.

SPAGNA (4-3-3) Unai Simon; Azpilicueta, Laporte, Pau Torres, Marcos Alonso; Koke, Busquets, Mikel Merino; Ferran Torres, Oyarzabal, Sarabia. All. *_*Luis Enrique*_


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Ottobre 2021)

s. siro...... donnarumma.......

a qualcuno viene in mente qualcosa?


----------



## admin (2 Ottobre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> s. siro...... donnarumma.......
> 
> a qualcuno viene in mente qualcosa?



Ho già iniziato a scaldare la padella per il mais...


----------



## Walker (2 Ottobre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> s. siro...... donnarumma.......
> 
> a qualcuno viene in mente qualcosa?


L'unico senso che può avere una sosta altrimenti inutile.
Travolgere di fischi ed improperi il testone "grando par gnente"...


----------



## admin (3 Ottobre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Prima partita delle final four di Nations League, tra Italia e Spagna. Entrambe le squadre si sono affrontate nella semifinale dell'Europeo, gli azzurri trionfarono ai rigori. l'Italia potrà contare sul pubblico visto che ci giocherà a San Siro.
> 
> La partita si giocherà mercoledì 6 ottobre alle ore 20.45 in diretta sulla Rai


.


----------



## Solo (6 Ottobre 2021)

Della NL mi interessa poco, ma perdere con la Spagna o peggio ancora in finale con la Francia mi darebbe fastidio. Spero di vedere buone prestazioni.


----------



## unbreakable (6 Ottobre 2021)

sono indeciso tra 2 ipotesi:

- san siro è un ricordo ancora forte, indelebile, della non qualificazione ai mondiali..magari è uno stadio a cui non piace particolarmente la nazionale 

- facciamo come il portogallo..campioni d'europa e campioni di nation league..


----------



## SoloMVB (6 Ottobre 2021)

Idealmente lascio un like a tutti coloro che se ne sbattono della nazionale e di tutto il contorno,anche se stavolta ringrazio la sosta sperando ci faccia recuperare gli infortunati.


----------



## Gamma (6 Ottobre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Idealmente lascio un like a tutti coloro che se ne sbattono della nazionale e di tutto il contorno,anche se stavolta ringrazio la sosta sperando ci faccia recuperare gli infortunati.



Mondiali ed Europei pure pure, ma la Nations League... coppetta che va a sostituire noiose partite tra nazionali che prima erano amichevoli, non mi attira per niente, anzi.
La reputavo una coppetta quando come Nazionale siamo stati nel dimenticatoio(quindi nella prima edizione) e la reputo una coppetta adesso che l'Italia può vincerla, perché fondamentalmente di questo si tratta.


----------



## danjr (6 Ottobre 2021)

Fischierò la tv


----------



## admin (6 Ottobre 2021)

*Le probabili formazioni da Sky*
*
ITALIA (4-3-3) Donnarumma; Di Lorenzo, Bonucci, Chiellini, Emerson; Barella, Jorginho, Verratti; Chiesa, Insigne, Pellegrini.

SPAGNA (4-3-3) Unai Simon; Azpilicueta, Laporte, Pau Torres, Marcos Alonso; Koke, Busquets, Mikel Merino; Ferran Torres, Oyarzabal, Sarabia. All. *_*Luis Enrique*_


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni da Sky*
> 
> *ITALIA (4-3-3) Donnarumma; Di Lorenzo, Bonucci, Chiellini, Emerson; Barella, Jorginho, Verratti; Chiesa, Insigne, Pellegrini.
> 
> SPAGNA (4-3-3) Unai Simon; Azpilicueta, Laporte, Pau Torres, Marcos Alonso; Koke, Busquets, Mikel Merino; Ferran Torres, Oyarzabal, Sarabia. All. *_*Luis Enrique*_


come è caduta in basso la spagna...

o vincere,
o perdere con gatta del dollaruomo.


----------



## mandraghe (6 Ottobre 2021)

Quanto sarebbe bello se a fine primo tempo fossimo sotto di due gol causati dall'infame e Mancini all'intervallo lo sostituisse perché "poco lucido".


----------



## fabri47 (6 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni da Sky*
> 
> *ITALIA (4-3-3) Donnarumma; Di Lorenzo, Bonucci, Chiellini, Emerson; Barella, Jorginho, Verratti; Chiesa, Insigne, Pellegrini.
> 
> SPAGNA (4-3-3) Unai Simon; Azpilicueta, Laporte, Pau Torres, Marcos Alonso; Koke, Busquets, Mikel Merino; Ferran Torres, Oyarzabal, Sarabia. All. *_*Luis Enrique*_


Vincere. Si può.


----------



## admin (6 Ottobre 2021)

*UFFICIALI*
*
ITALIA (4-3-3): Donnarumma; Di Lorenzo, Bonucci, Bastoni, Emerson; Barella, Jorginho, Verratti; Chiesa, Bernardeschi, Insigne.
*
*SPAGNA (4-3-3): Unai Simon; Azpilicueta, Laporte, Pau Torres, Marcos Alonso; Koke, Busquets, Gavi; Ferran Torres, Oyarzabal, Sarabia.*


----------



## Solo (6 Ottobre 2021)

Daje!


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Ottobre 2021)

pronti???????????????????


----------



## Solo (6 Ottobre 2021)

Oddio, c'è pure quel mona Adani adesso...


----------



## admin (6 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *UFFICIALI*
> 
> *ITALIA (4-3-3): Donnarumma; Di Lorenzo, Bonucci, Bastoni, Emerson; Barella, Jorginho, Verratti; Chiesa, Bernardeschi, Insigne.*
> 
> *SPAGNA (4-3-3): Unai Simon; Azpilicueta, Laporte, Pau Torres, Marcos Alonso; Koke, Busquets, Gavi; Ferran Torres, Oyarzabal, Sarabia.*



La formazione della Spagna abbastanza scandalosa. Almeno sulla carta


----------



## Buciadignho (6 Ottobre 2021)

Solo ha scritto:


> Oddio, c'è pure quel mona Adani adesso...


Commenta la partita in diretta?


----------



## Solo (6 Ottobre 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Commenta la partita in diretta?


No, è con la Ferrari e Toni.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Ottobre 2021)

"Scelta da professionista".... ahahahahahah


----------



## danjr (6 Ottobre 2021)

Se non fischiano spengo..


----------



## jumpy65 (6 Ottobre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> "Scelta da professionista".... ahahahahahah


Sinceramente ha fatto più danni il telecronista a continuare a parlare dei fischi rispetto ai fischi stessi.


----------



## SoloMVB (6 Ottobre 2021)

Se non fischiano mi metto a fare altro,la sto guardando solo per quello,ma conosco i nostri tifosi,non mi aspetto nulla da loro.


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Ottobre 2021)

che noia contestano o no??? grossa delusione.
posso cambiare canale ahahaha


----------



## medjai (6 Ottobre 2021)

L'Italia è più forte ora come ora. Ma spero faremmo una partita degna, anche se Luis Enrique sta facendo scelte senza senso


----------



## davidelynch (6 Ottobre 2021)

Neanche un mezzo striscione va beh spengo al volo ciao a tutti.


----------



## Solo (6 Ottobre 2021)

Bordata di fischi per Dollarman


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Ottobre 2021)

Questo era un giallissimo per la Bernarda ma non era Kessie


----------



## danjr (6 Ottobre 2021)

Musica dolce per le mie orecchie


----------



## medjai (6 Ottobre 2021)

Nella TV spagnola si sentono i fischi e i commentaristi si sono accorti e hanno detto che i tifosi del Milan non dimenticano.


----------



## rossonero71 (6 Ottobre 2021)

_Non c'è ne uno tatuato fra gli spagnoli, bravi._


----------



## SoloMVB (6 Ottobre 2021)

Magari mi sbaglio,vado a memoria,non ricordo nessun altro giocatore fischiato con la maglia della nazionale addosso,potrà vantarsi di questo record il Modigliani.


----------



## admin (6 Ottobre 2021)

Che rischio


----------



## Solo (6 Ottobre 2021)

Il pelato ha dimenticato i cartellini nello spogliatoio.


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Ottobre 2021)

ma sto gavi-netto da dove salta fuori?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Ottobre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Magari mi sbaglio,vado a memoria,non ricordo nessun altro giocatore fischiato con la maglia della nazionale addosso,potrà vantarsi di questo record il Modigliani.



Forse Balotelli. 
Essere al livello di Balotelli è comunque un insulto, beninteso.


----------



## medjai (6 Ottobre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma sto gavi-netto da dove salta fuori?


Nessuno lo sa. Ha giocato 10 minuti col Barcellona e l'ha convocato. E siccome ci sono state tante critiche per questa decisione, Luis Enrique ha deciso di metterlo titolare. Assurdo.


----------



## Solo (6 Ottobre 2021)

Ahahaha, il telecronista che pompa Dollarman ahahha


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Ottobre 2021)

i lanci di donnarumma "alla maignan" ahahahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## Solo (6 Ottobre 2021)

Gol Spagna, strano che il fenomeno in porta non l'abbia parata.


----------



## admin (6 Ottobre 2021)

gol della Spagna


----------



## SoloMVB (6 Ottobre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Forse Balotelli.
> Essere al livello di Balotelli è comunque un insulto, beninteso.


Mi ha appena detto mio fratello che successe a Paolo Rossi che rifiutò il Napoli e quando andò al San Paolo con la nazionale per lui fu l'inferno,furono distribuiti 70.000 fischietti.


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Ottobre 2021)

Oppppps
Top mondo bucato. 
È legale?


----------



## SoloMVB (6 Ottobre 2021)

Che peccatooooo


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Ottobre 2021)

nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## admin (6 Ottobre 2021)

Ahahahhaha ma che fa sto paperone?!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Ottobre 2021)

Aahahahahahaaahahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhahah


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Ottobre 2021)

Ahahahahah Dollarumma


----------



## danjr (6 Ottobre 2021)

e uno infame!


----------



## Solo (6 Ottobre 2021)

Paperumma!!!


----------



## kYMERA (6 Ottobre 2021)

Ahaha che paperone


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Ottobre 2021)

Questi spagnoli comunque.. sanno davvero giocare a calcio


----------



## admin (6 Ottobre 2021)

Che degrado santo Dio


----------



## SoloMVB (6 Ottobre 2021)

Il palo l'ha salvato,sarebbe venuto giù lo stadio


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Ottobre 2021)

Ahah top saponetta mondo
Ahahsh


----------



## admin (6 Ottobre 2021)

"E' l'effetto dei fischi" ahahahahhahahahahhaa


----------



## medjai (6 Ottobre 2021)

Grande Gigio hahaha


----------



## admin (6 Ottobre 2021)

Ma sto Rimedio quanto fa schifo? Un altro schiavo del potere


----------



## smallball (6 Ottobre 2021)

Papera di Dollarumma


----------



## jumpy65 (6 Ottobre 2021)

Che cappella di topo gigio


----------



## Solo (6 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> "E' l'effetto dei fischi" ahahahahhahahahahhaa


È dal primo minuto che frigna quel mona di telecronista.


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Ottobre 2021)

È colpa dei fischi .
Vuoi vedere che mo' è colpa nostra?


----------



## ARKANA (6 Ottobre 2021)

Quanto godo, quando le papere le faceva nel modesto campionato italiano non se lo filava nessuno, ora che le ste facendo in mondovisione lo stanno vedendo tutti ahahaha


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (6 Ottobre 2021)

Paperuuummmaaaaa alla Pagliuca. Colpa dei fischi te pareva cosa dicono alla rai


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Ottobre 2021)

Ahahahah gli spagnoli che hanno pietà per il bambinello.


----------



## Igniorante (6 Ottobre 2021)

Poverino, che cattivi i milanisti. 
Addirittura gli spagnoli a consolare il nasone. 
Ahahah


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (6 Ottobre 2021)

Il portiere più forte del mondo che cosa combina? 
Ancora sti fischi? Basta, per l’amor di Dio, basta! Che manica di buffoni…


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> "E' l'effetto dei fischi" ahahahahhahahahahhaa


si come in finale di coppa italia quando ci fece perdere 4-0 ahahahahahah


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Ottobre 2021)

E' talmente fetente questo che può avere fatto la papera apposta per fare la vittima.


----------



## Cataldinho (6 Ottobre 2021)

Papera da vero top mondo.


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Ottobre 2021)

Lo vedrei bene per lo spot delle saponette.


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (6 Ottobre 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Paperuuummmaaaaa alla Pagliuca. Colpa dei fischi te pareva cosa dicono alla rai


Mancava il bacio ed eravamo apposto


----------



## SoloMVB (6 Ottobre 2021)

Solo ha scritto:


> È dal primo minuto che frigna quel mona di telecronista.


E ti sorprende?Fanno tutti parte della stessa famiglia,quella di cui noi milanisti non facciamo parte,orgogliosamente.


----------



## Igniorante (6 Ottobre 2021)

Ma scusate, se sto Modigliani non regge i fischi, allora vale poco


----------



## Giofa (6 Ottobre 2021)

Il miglior portiere del mondo sbaglia per i fischi, gli consiglio solo le partite in casa allora


----------



## Gamma (6 Ottobre 2021)

Tanto domani sui giornali i cattivi saranno i tifosi, lui sarà la vittima.

Non dovevano fischiarlo, non perché non lo meritasse ma perché sarebbe stato meglio per noi essergli indifferente.
Siamo il Milan, ma chissene di Donnarumma, gli stiamo dando anche alibi.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (6 Ottobre 2021)

A parte Chiesa sta squadra non vale niente


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Ottobre 2021)

La Bernarda titolare della nazionale è un'offesa al comune senso del pudore.


----------



## SoloMVB (6 Ottobre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Questi spagnoli comunque.. sanno davvero giocare a calcio


Anche a luglio giocarono solo loro.


----------



## Swaitak (6 Ottobre 2021)

ahahaha


----------



## SoloMVB (6 Ottobre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> La Bernarda titolare della nazionale è un'offesa al comune senso del pudore.


Finché vegeta nella fogna vedrà la nazionale,se per caso lo cedono ha finito di giocarci.


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Ottobre 2021)

Attendo con ansia il secondo tempo sotto la curva sud


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Ottobre 2021)

comunque io l'ho sempre detto che lui la pressione non la regge assolutamente ma non si sa perchè si diceva che la testa è un suo punto forte ahahahah maquanto è divertente quando i nodi vengono al pettine.


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Ottobre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Finché vegeta nella fogna vedrà la nazionale,se per caso lo cedono ha finito di giocarci.


Sicuro come le papere del rumba ambizioso.


----------



## SoloMVB (6 Ottobre 2021)

E domani ci divertiamo con le dichiarazioni di raiola.


----------



## Igniorante (6 Ottobre 2021)

Gamma ha scritto:


> Tanto domani sui giornali i cattivi saranno i tifosi, lui sarà la vittima.
> 
> Non dovevano fischiarlo, non perché non lo meritasse ma perché sarebbe stato meglio per noi essergli indifferente.
> Siamo il Milan, ma chissene di Donnarumma, gli stiamo dando anche alibi.


Non importa, basta passare da scemi come il più classico dei mariti cornuti che trova la moglie a letto con un altro e richiude la porta facendo finta di niente. 
Fai l'infame? Ti facciamo guerra...


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Ottobre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> comunque io l'ho sempre detto che lui la pressione non la regge assolutamente ma non si sa perchè si diceva che la testa è un suo punto forte ahahahah maquanto è divertente quando i nodi vengono al pettine.


Ha i piedi più storti di una banana.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (6 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Ma sto Rimedio quanto fa schifo? Un altro schiavo del potere



E' stata una benedizione che abbia preso il covid durante gli Europei e abbia perso così la finale


----------



## Now i'm here (6 Ottobre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Finché vegeta nella fogna vedrà la nazionale,se per caso lo cedono ha finito di giocarci.


Come farà romagnoli appena passerà ai ladri a giugno, improvvisamente diventerà una presenza fissa tra i convocati in nazionale.


----------



## rossonero71 (6 Ottobre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> pronti???????????????????


La gatta l'ha fatta e che gatta, peccato per il palo.


----------



## SoloMVB (6 Ottobre 2021)

Il campione Bonucci


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Ottobre 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> La gatta l'ha fatta e che gatta, peccato per il palo.


si ma è ancora lunga.... se solo loro attaccassero un po' ci divertiremmo.


----------



## SoloMVB (6 Ottobre 2021)

Ci vorrebbero 3-4 retropassaggi in pochi minuti,con fischi ravvicinati chiederebbe il cambio perche non reggerebbe.


----------



## Solo (6 Ottobre 2021)

Insigne caprone!


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Ottobre 2021)

ahahahahahahaha ma quanto è scarso insigne ahahahahahahah


----------



## danjr (6 Ottobre 2021)

Ah si può parare sul primo palo?


----------



## admin (6 Ottobre 2021)

Madonna che scarso sto nano


----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Ottobre 2021)

Insigne lol, bastava prenderla di stinco


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (6 Ottobre 2021)

Ahahah non è stato concesso il calcio d'angolo cit.


----------



## Solo (6 Ottobre 2021)

Cosa si è mangiato, mamma mia


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Ottobre 2021)

Che ha sbagliato insigne??


----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Ottobre 2021)

"sentiamo finalmente gli applausi per Gigio Donnarumma", mentre viene coperto di fischi ahahahahaha


----------



## sacchino (6 Ottobre 2021)

Che bello se andassimo ai rigori.


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (6 Ottobre 2021)

“Sentiamo finalmente gli applausi per Donnarumma”: si può essere più falsi e viscidi di così?


----------



## Solo (6 Ottobre 2021)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> "sentiamo finalmente gli applausi per Gigio Donnarumma", mentre viene coperto di fischi ahahahahaha


È un comico più che un commentatore


----------



## Giofa (6 Ottobre 2021)

Nel secondo tempo mettono gli applausi finti per Gigio


----------



## Hellscream (6 Ottobre 2021)

Quanto si gasa Rimedio con O'dollar ahahahah


----------



## Freddy Manson (6 Ottobre 2021)

ma sti dementi della Rai, anziché fare la telecronaca, stanno pensando solo se applaudono o fischiano dollarumma.. lol


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Ottobre 2021)

Domani il suino denuncera' San Siro per razzismo ,mobbing ,stalking, jokking, bokking e milfing.


----------



## rossonero71 (6 Ottobre 2021)

Ci stanno portando a spasso.


----------



## Freddy Manson (6 Ottobre 2021)

che sega immonda insigne


----------



## danjr (6 Ottobre 2021)

Difficile giocare così comunque, fanno benissimo a fischiarlo ma Mancini deve cambiarlo


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Ottobre 2021)

Freddy Manson ha scritto:


> ma sti dementi della Rai, anziché fare la telecronaca, stanno pensando solo se applaudono o fischiano dollarumma.. lol


Hanno sottovalutato i milanisti e il milanismo .


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Ottobre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Domani il suino denuncera' San Siro per razzismo ,mobbing ,stalking, jokking, bokking e milfing.



Cat-calling, diranno che i fischi lo importunavano sessualmente


----------



## gabri65 (6 Ottobre 2021)

Dalla prossima di campionato, Milan costretto all'inginocchiamento pro-Modigliani prima del fischio d'inizio.


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Ottobre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Difficile giocare così comunque, fanno benissimo a fischiarlo ma Mancini deve cambiarlo


Top mondo non regge la pressione?
Vada a giocare al parco allora.


----------



## SoloMVB (6 Ottobre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Hanno sottovalutato i milanisti e il milanismo .


Anni di nostro anonimato hanno fatto credere a tutti di poter disporre del Milan e dei milanisti come più aggrada,ma finirà sta storia.


----------



## Solo (6 Ottobre 2021)

Bonucci...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Ottobre 2021)

Via l'altro infame.
Serata gustosa.


----------



## chicagousait (6 Ottobre 2021)

Bravo il nostro capitano


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Ottobre 2021)

Sbonucciiiiii


----------



## admin (6 Ottobre 2021)

Che didastro


----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Ottobre 2021)

No vabbè Antinelli che chiede il var per un giallo, che perbenismo squallido


----------



## SoloMVB (6 Ottobre 2021)

Ahhh bonucci,che succede?Non c'è la protezione per te e i tuoi compari come in campionato?


----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Ottobre 2021)

Giallo esagerato comunque


----------



## chicagousait (6 Ottobre 2021)

Ma la Rai che cerca di giustificare l'intervento di Bonucci


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Ottobre 2021)

Queste "finali" in casa portano una sfiga..


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Ottobre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Domani il suino denuncera' San Siro per razzismo ,mobbing ,stalking, jokking, bokking e milfing.


supercit.


----------



## Giofa (6 Ottobre 2021)

Ovviamente colpa dei fischi anche il rosso a Bonucci


----------



## Swaitak (6 Ottobre 2021)

I ''Milanisti'' traditori, manca solo qualche vaccata del Maestro Loca


----------



## Freddy Manson (6 Ottobre 2021)

ovviamente il rosso di bonucci sarà colpa del clima ostile creato dai milanisti, sicuro


----------



## chicagousait (6 Ottobre 2021)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Ovviamente colpa dei fischi anche il rosso a Bonucci


Che per Bonucci ci starebbero bene


----------



## Igniorante (6 Ottobre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Anni di nostro anonimato hanno fatto credere a tutti di poter disporre del Milan e dei milanisti come più aggrada,ma finirà sta storia.


Vero, non si deve scherzare con noi. 
La mafia bianconera dovrebbe averci insegnato qualcosa, spero...


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Ottobre 2021)

bonucci che lerda umana.

arbitro casalingo


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Ottobre 2021)

Comunque il loro numero 9 bambino ha fatto una miriade di falli mai un giallo


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Ottobre 2021)

Fosse stato in serie a sarebbe stato espulso lo spagnolo e per Bonucci bacio accademico e premio partita.


----------



## SoloMVB (6 Ottobre 2021)

Freddy Manson ha scritto:


> ovviamente il rosso di bonucci sarà colpa del clima ostile creato dai milanisti, sicuro


Bene,io sono pronto a marciare per l'Italia e a fare la guerra contro ogni antimilanista,a mani nude,ditemi dove ci si raduna.


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Ottobre 2021)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Giallo esagerato comunque


Lo hanno espulso per colpa dei fischi a Dollarumma


----------



## Underhill84 (6 Ottobre 2021)

Che idiota che è Bonucci...


----------



## Igniorante (6 Ottobre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Fosse stato in serie a sarebbe stato espulso lo spagnolo e per Bonucci bacio accademico e premio partita.


E anche pugnetta da parte dei telecronisti, aggiungerei


----------



## admin (6 Ottobre 2021)

Modigliani...

LOL


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (6 Ottobre 2021)

Si gode si gode


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Ottobre 2021)

E dueeeeee il Modigliani


----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Ottobre 2021)

Che azione ancora. Gol stupendo


----------



## SoloMVB (6 Ottobre 2021)

Oh nooooooooo....


----------



## Solo (6 Ottobre 2021)

Altra paratona di Dollarman!


----------



## admin (6 Ottobre 2021)

Certo che perdere così contro sto Spagnetta...


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (6 Ottobre 2021)

finita.


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Ottobre 2021)

Minkiarumma raccoglila....


----------



## dottor Totem (6 Ottobre 2021)

Insigne ha un'abilità, riesce a sbagliare ogni scelta.


----------



## gabri65 (6 Ottobre 2021)

Dopo questa figuriamoci se gli schifosi del sistema ci fanno vincere lo scudetto, secondo me arriviamo dal 7^ posto in giù.


----------



## SoloMVB (6 Ottobre 2021)

Certo che in area piccola sono tutti suoi i palloni,non c'è che dire.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Ottobre 2021)

Mi tengo strettissimo il mio portiere cioccolatino TUTTA LA VITA.


----------



## chicagousait (6 Ottobre 2021)

Ma almeno fai finta di buttarti. 

Ma per i cronisti era imparabile


----------



## danjr (6 Ottobre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Top mondo non regge la pressione?
> Vada a giocare al parco allora.


No ma intendo che anche gli altri sono condizionati


----------



## rossonero71 (6 Ottobre 2021)

Donnarumma non può mai nulla sui gol mai


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Ottobre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Comunque il loro numero 9 bambino ha fatto una miriade di falli mai un giallo


viene dal barcellona, capisci a me........


----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Ottobre 2021)

Comunque il mio interesse per sta coppetta è 0, sti cavoli se usciamo


----------



## dottor Totem (6 Ottobre 2021)

Questa serata ci costerà cara.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (6 Ottobre 2021)

ma Di Lorenzo esiste a destra? ogni volta che scendono è un disastro. Per me Calabria è 3 spanne sopra sto pippone sopravvalutato


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Ottobre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> No ma intendo che anche gli altri sono condizionati


Beh si ma gli altri pagano colpe del top.


----------



## Solo (6 Ottobre 2021)

Che dire, partita finita dopo l'espulsione di Bonucci, fino a quel momento avevamo giocato meglio rispetto all'Europeo secondo me, e sarebbe stato giusto il pareggio. 

Pazienza, della NL frega poco, vediamo di qualificarci al mondiale e fare bene lì.


----------



## SoloMVB (6 Ottobre 2021)

Domani ci sarà da divertirsi con dichiarazioni a destra e a manca,e io godrò come un muflone uscito dopo 20 anni di galera.


----------



## Blu71 (6 Ottobre 2021)

Bonucci solito idiota. Di Lorenzo una piaga,


----------



## Goro (6 Ottobre 2021)

Ci siamo ripresi anche l'onore, ottimo così, si gode tra Donnarumma e Bonucci che hanno infangato la maglia, la vendetta del Diavolo è servita


----------



## Igniorante (6 Ottobre 2021)

Il Modigliani che guarda la palla sfilargli a lato, fermo come un palo della luce.


----------



## David Drills (6 Ottobre 2021)

Scusate, è qui che si gode? 

Stasera Dollarman deve usare il pallottoliere


----------



## Freddy Manson (6 Ottobre 2021)

io personalmente spero di non prendere almeno l'imbarcata


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Ottobre 2021)

Adesso immaginatevi se Mancini lo sostituisce con Meret scaricando la colpa sui tifosi


----------



## SoloMVB (6 Ottobre 2021)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> Questa serata ci costerà cara.


Ma figurati,anche senza questa serata ci remano e remeranno contro comunque.


----------



## pazzomania (6 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Certo che perdere così contro sto Spagnetta...



È finita la magia mi sa.

Già l' Europeo è stato un miracolo sportivo.


----------



## mandraghe (6 Ottobre 2021)

Cattifi milanistih stiamo pertento pè curpa dei fischih a donaruma, ciela pachereteh!!!1!1!!


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Ottobre 2021)

bene a questo punto ne facciano 4 così anche mancini torna sulla terra.

saponetta da non far giocare
di lorenzo inguardabile meglio calabria
bernardeschi falso nueve la perla ahahahah
insigne non giocherebbe neanche nell'udinese.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (6 Ottobre 2021)

alla fine sta sconfitta sarà colpa dei tifosi milanisti che fischiano, nemmeno quotati i commenti RAI


----------



## Raryof (6 Ottobre 2021)

Rimane una coppetta, alla fine, ma l'ha preparata male Mancini, 0 peso in attacco e Di Lorenzo a destra che dietro è penoso, non si è dato mai scelte, ha sempre escluso Calabria e puntato su catorcio Florenzi, col risultato che poi si ritrova a vedersi la difesa bucata a destra e due centrali che ne combinano di ogni, uno in marcatura e l'altro perché ha la testa marcia.
Bene però il ridimensionamento, Mancini guardava troppo ai record e robe simili, pensa di fare come i suoi predecessori che costruivano partendo sempre dagli stessi 11 senza dare niente di nuovo e senza poi riuscire a giocare né come prima né meglio.


----------



## davidelynch (6 Ottobre 2021)

Spero in una goleada.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (6 Ottobre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> È finita la magia mi sa.
> 
> Già l' Europeo è stato un miracolo sportivo.



Tra l'altro credo che la vittoria della finale abbia dato false sicurezze a Mancini, visto che continua a insistere su certi giocatori imbarazzanti.

Mi auguro che per il mondiale cambi qualcosa perché non si può andare con gli stessi titolari dell'Europeo


----------



## alexxx19 (6 Ottobre 2021)

Secondo la ferrari ha fatto doppietta fernando "nino" torres


----------



## Igniorante (6 Ottobre 2021)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> Questa serata ci costerà cara.


Ma cosa cambia? 
La partita con le latrine bergamasche è stata prima di stasera ed hanno comunque provato a farcela perdere in tutti i modi. 
L'indicazione dei padroni bianconeri ai servi col fischietto in bocca è palese anche senza guardare a stasera, dai...


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Ottobre 2021)

Aspetto il post do ziu Enzo che se la prende con San Siro e i milanisti.

3
2
1


----------



## rossonero71 (6 Ottobre 2021)

2 tiri 3 gol aggiorniamo please la % di parate del miglior portiere delmondo


----------



## enigmistic02 (6 Ottobre 2021)

Una bella serata di sport.


----------



## mandraghe (6 Ottobre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Aspetto il post do ziu Enzo che se la prende con San Siro e i milanisti.
> 
> 3
> 2
> 1




Per ora ci ha pensato il cognato che sui social ha reagito allo striscione dei tifosi con un minacciosissimo “la pagherete”


----------



## Butcher (6 Ottobre 2021)

E' qui che si festeggia?


----------



## Igniorante (6 Ottobre 2021)

alexxx19 ha scritto:


> Secondo la ferrari ha fatto doppietta fernando "nino" torres


Meno male che non abbiamo più Galliani sennò se la ascoltava ce lo riportava in carrozza


----------



## sacchino (6 Ottobre 2021)

Scusate ma giocare con una punta no?


----------



## Raryof (6 Ottobre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro credo che la vittoria della finale abbia dato false sicurezze a Mancini, visto che continua a insistere su certi giocatori imbarazzanti.
> 
> Mi auguro che per il mondiale cambi qualcosa perché non si può andare con gli stessi titolari dell'Europeo


Ma sì, si è fermato, vuole giocare alla stessa maniera pensando di riuscirci pure senza attacco e sballottando Chiesa di qua e di là, vero che manca Spinazzola ma senza fisicità non vai da nessuna parte, soprattutto quando non hai la palla come stasera che dovevi aggredirli fisicamente e non lasciare spazi dietro cercando l'anticipo a centrocampo.


----------



## Igniorante (6 Ottobre 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Per ora ci ha pensato il cognato che sui social ha reagito allo striscione dei tifosi con un minacciosissimo “la pagherete”


Stiamo già tremando, qualcuno glielo dica.


----------



## SoloMVB (6 Ottobre 2021)

"Bonucci il nostro capitano" dice la Ferrari,forse sarà il TUO capitano,vecchia bacucca.


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Ottobre 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Per ora ci ha pensato il cognato che sui social ha reagito allo striscione dei tifosi con un minacciosissimo “la pagherete”


Ahah più prevedibili di un tiro di Insigne.


----------



## SoloMVB (6 Ottobre 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Per ora ci ha pensato il cognato che sui social ha reagito allo striscione dei tifosi con un minacciosissimo “la pagherete”


Altro mantenuto a libro paga,entri pure lui a San Siro.


----------



## mandraghe (6 Ottobre 2021)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Stiamo già tremando, qualcuno glielo dica.



Ah dimenticavo che ha pure citato i Maneskin, “zitti e buoni”.  

Rosica perfino il cognato, figurati lui è la corte dei suini...


----------



## SoloMVB (6 Ottobre 2021)

Comunque quanto bisogna essere dementi o italioti per reputare Jorginho degno del pallone d'oro?


----------



## mandraghe (6 Ottobre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Altro mantenuto a libro paga,entri pure lui a San Siro.



Tra lui, il cognato, il suino ed il cugino Enzo, faranno insieme tre neuroni e tonnellate di ignoranza.


----------



## Giofa (6 Ottobre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> "Bonucci il nostro capitano" dice la Ferrari,forse sarà il TUO capitano,vecchia bacucca.


Quando non parliamo di Milan trovo ogni tuo post impeccabile


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (6 Ottobre 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Ma sì, si è fermato, vuole giocare alla stessa maniera pensando di riuscirci pure senza attacco e sballottando Chiesa di qua e di là, vero che manca Spinazzola ma senza fisicità non vai da nessuna parte, soprattutto quando non hai la palla come stasera che dovevi aggredirli fisicamente e non lasciare spazi dietro cercando l'anticipo a centrocampo.



Una delle cose che mi fa incacchiare degli allenatori è proprio l'incapacità di capire che a volte è semplicemente il caso che ti fa girare il risultato e non chissà quali alchimie particolari. Purtroppo non ci arriva mai nessuno.

Ho una gran paura che Mancini faccia come Lippi post mondiale. Spero sia più sveglio, anche perché quest'anno ci sono giocatori in rampa di lancio importanti da poter sfruttare per il mondiale.


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Ottobre 2021)

Ma le sue ambizioni sono dritte come i suoi piedi?


----------



## Igniorante (6 Ottobre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma le sue ambizioni sono dritte come i suoi piedi?


Se intendi l'ambizione di stare in panchina, allora sì


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Ottobre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma le sue ambizioni sono dritte come i suoi piedi?


sono grandi come il suo cervello.


----------



## kekkopot (6 Ottobre 2021)

I fischi son diminuiti ora sotto la Sud... dai ragazzi sto guardando la partita solo per questo


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (6 Ottobre 2021)

Certo fermare il campionato per sta coppetta inutile...


----------



## Now i'm here (6 Ottobre 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Per ora ci ha pensato il cognato che sui social ha reagito allo striscione dei tifosi con un minacciosissimo “la pagherete”


rotfl, atteggiamento da camorrista. 

perfetto per la sua prossima meta, la fogna torinese.


----------



## gabri65 (6 Ottobre 2021)

Da domani, il movimento LGBT si chiamerà ufficialmente LGBTD.


----------



## Buciadignho (6 Ottobre 2021)

Oltre ai gol subiti come ha giocato? Io non riesco a vedermela purtroppo. I fischi ci sono stati?

Comunque Donnarumma non é la via giusta, devi fare doppietta adesso per il pallone d'oro...


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Ottobre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> sono grandi come il suo cervello.


Allora serve il microscopio.


----------



## Buciadignho (6 Ottobre 2021)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Certo fermare il campionato per sta coppetta inutile...


Che nervoso, non se ne puo' più! Dategli un mese tra Dicembre e Gennaio e la facciamo finita, ma vedere queste interruzioni continue diventa straziante, il calcio delle Nazionali non riesco a farmelo andare giù se non si parla mondiale o europeo.


----------



## SoloMVB (6 Ottobre 2021)

Comunque,Kean uscito per 2 anni dal giro della nazionale,appena torna alla fogna ritorna non solo tra i convocati ma tra gli schierati in campo,e io dovrei tifare per questa cosca?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (6 Ottobre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Allora serve il microscopio.


Credo che troveremmo diverse sorprese pure col microscopio


----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Ottobre 2021)

Vabbè saranno 35 minuti di melina


----------



## mandraghe (6 Ottobre 2021)

Locatelli e Kean. Tanto per aumentare il tasso di “simpatia”...


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Ottobre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Comunque,Kean uscito per 2 anni dal giro della nazionale,appena torna alla fogna ritorna non solo tra i convocati ma tra gli schierati in campo,e io dovrei tifare per questa cosca?


giocano solo quelli delle melme.

i have a dream gatta di saponetta e rottura grave per giorgione.


----------



## chicagousait (6 Ottobre 2021)

Questa sconfitta è un ritorno con i piedi sulla terra per la nazionale.


----------



## SoloMVB (6 Ottobre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> giocano solo quelli delle melme.
> 
> i have a dream gatta di saponetta e rottura grave per giorgione.


Facciamo meglio Chiesa,così arrivano 10mi.


----------



## Igniorante (6 Ottobre 2021)

Fuorigioco dubbio... Mezzo busto avanti...


----------



## mandraghe (6 Ottobre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> giocano solo quelli delle melme.
> 
> i have a dream gatta di saponetta e rottura grave per giorgione.


Contando le sostituzioni, su 14 giocatori impiegati 6 sono dei gobbi....

Edit: ci stanno farfalle a Milano?


----------



## Kayl (6 Ottobre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Credo che troveremmo diverse sorprese pure col microscopio


già fatto, c'è un omino con una lampada ad olio che cerca il neurone scomparso, come Geppetto sotto la pioggia con Pinocchio.


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Ottobre 2021)

Gran tuffo dentro la porta di Zizzo, ma la palla esce di un soffio


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Ottobre 2021)

Dollarumma non ci arrivava MAi nemmeno su questa


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Ottobre 2021)

Madama butterfly gran signore dell'area piccola.


----------



## SoloMVB (6 Ottobre 2021)

Chiellini che rotola e non ha nulla,juve style.


----------



## Igniorante (6 Ottobre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Dollarumma non ci arrivava MAi nemmeno su questa


Peccato non sia entrata, un vero peccato


----------



## Igniorante (6 Ottobre 2021)

Cos'è che cantano? 
Chi non salta...?


----------



## jacky (6 Ottobre 2021)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Peccato non sia entrata, un vero peccato


Ma i tuoi genitori ti hanno fatto nascere in Italia o altrove? E tifi Spagna? Poveri noi…


----------



## gabri65 (6 Ottobre 2021)

Se tutti facessero come i milanisti 'sto schifo dei procuratori e delle perdite a zero con stipendi milionari, che stanno strangolando il calcio, non esisterebbe.

Questo i grandi filosofi del politically-corrected mica lo dicono, eh.


----------



## admin (6 Ottobre 2021)

Mi chiedo sempre: ma che ci vedranno allenatori e CT in sto Verratti, boh...


----------



## Igniorante (6 Ottobre 2021)

jacky ha scritto:


> Ma i tuoi genitori ti hanno fatto nascere in Italia o altrove? E tifi Spagna? Poveri noi…


Mi hanno fatto nascere milanista. 
E tanto mi basta.


----------



## mandraghe (6 Ottobre 2021)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Peccato non sia entrata, un vero peccato



C’è tempo. Speriamo.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (6 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Mi chiedo sempre: ma che ci vedranno allenatori e CT in sto Verratti, boh...


Si davvero, un mistero incredibile


----------



## SoloMVB (6 Ottobre 2021)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Mi hanno fatto nascere milanista.
> E tanto mi basta.


Ed è molto più di quel tanto che dici ti basta.


----------



## mandraghe (6 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Mi chiedo sempre: ma che ci vedranno allenatori e CT in sto Verratti, boh...




Andando in quel cesso di campionato si è rovinato. Avesse giocato in un campionato competitivo sarebbe migliorato. Ma nel circo PSG crescere e migliorare è impossibile.


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Ottobre 2021)

dai su è il momento di rompere delle caviglie!!!!


----------



## Igniorante (6 Ottobre 2021)

Forza Davide!


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (6 Ottobre 2021)

Anche il nuovo Iniesta sembra nervosetto, che succede?


----------



## R41D3N (6 Ottobre 2021)

Che imbarazzo...


----------



## Z A Z A' (6 Ottobre 2021)

Ovazione dello stadio all'ingresso di Davide. 
Nessun commento di Rimedio & Co.


----------



## Igniorante (6 Ottobre 2021)

Sto telecronista è osceno. 
Bastoni ha disputato una buona partita... 
Uno che si è perso l'uomo come il peggior Romagnoli...


----------



## R41D3N (6 Ottobre 2021)

Ahahaha...kean!!! Cutrone è Van Basten in confronto!


----------



## mandraghe (6 Ottobre 2021)

Kean....ridatemi Pellè, per dio.

Ci mancavano i ******* a Chiellini e Bastoni


----------



## kekkopot (6 Ottobre 2021)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Sto telecronista è osceno.
> Bastoni ha disputato una buona partita...
> Uno che si è perso l'uomo come il peggior Romagnoli...


L'ha detto anche lui. Stai perdendo 2 a 0 anche per colpa di un centrale che si è perso l'uomo e dici che ha giocato bene? allora sei scemo


----------



## Igniorante (6 Ottobre 2021)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> L'ha detto anche lui. Stai perdendo 2 a 0 anche per colpa di un centrale che si è perso l'uomo e dici che ha giocato bene? allora sei scemo


Il servizio pubblicooohhhh


----------



## kekkopot (6 Ottobre 2021)

I fischi per l'infame sono diminuiti. Peccato...


----------



## R41D3N (6 Ottobre 2021)

Kean una garanzia, ma che ci fa in nazionale sto scarpone???


----------



## Igniorante (6 Ottobre 2021)

Che schifo sta Rai. 
Gliela ha tirata addosso, per Dio.


----------



## Hellscream (6 Ottobre 2021)

R41D3N ha scritto:


> Kean una garanzia, ma che ci fa in nazionale sto scarpone???


Gioca nella GGGIUVE.


----------



## kekkopot (6 Ottobre 2021)

Imm


R41D3N ha scritto:


> Kean una garanzia, ma che ci fa in nazionale sto scarpone???


Immobile in confronto era Van Basten


----------



## chicagousait (6 Ottobre 2021)

Sono calati e di molto i figli al fenomeno in porta


----------



## Hellscream (6 Ottobre 2021)

Ovviamente per una parata 18 replay


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Ottobre 2021)

locatelli che brocco mamma mia.
40M c'han dato ahahahahahaha


----------



## kekkopot (6 Ottobre 2021)

Chiesa è proprio forte.. però che ciucci sti spagnoli


----------



## R41D3N (6 Ottobre 2021)

Grande il Loca...stile giuve inside! Sto gobbaccio


----------



## Igniorante (6 Ottobre 2021)

Con sti cambi Luis Enrique ha buttato dentro gente da Lega Pro


----------



## dottor Totem (6 Ottobre 2021)

Certo che se c'è un allenatore che può perdere queste partite è proprio Luis Enrique.


----------



## admin (6 Ottobre 2021)

Madonna com'è fastidioso cacofonico sto Rimedio


----------



## chicagousait (6 Ottobre 2021)

Certo che questo arbitro non né ha imboccata una giusta


----------



## Igniorante (6 Ottobre 2021)

E ora papera di Dollarman, daje


----------



## Hellscream (6 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Madonna com'è fastidioso cacofonico sto Rimedio


Fa il tifoso e non il telecronista


----------



## Igniorante (6 Ottobre 2021)

Dai dai dai dai dai dai

Cit Mancini


----------



## chicagousait (6 Ottobre 2021)

Non ho giocato a Red Dead redemption per vedere l'Italia perdere


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Ottobre 2021)

stanno in 4 in difesa per marcare nessuno e non salgono a pressare.
utilissimo dato che ormai è finita ahahahhaah


----------



## mandraghe (6 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Madonna com'è fastidioso cacofonico sto Rimedio



Tra lui e Antinelli..

Antinelli tra l’altro è un mitomane. Il giorno dopo la finale di Wembley su Twitter ha raccontato che uscendo dalla stanza, sul corridoio aveva incontrato Grealish e la ragazza ancora affranti per la sconfitta in finale. E quando ovviamente gli ha detto di non raccontare minchiate e bugie si è pure offeso. Un pagliaccio.


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Ottobre 2021)

loatelli è proprio un bradipo


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Ottobre 2021)

LOL Kean sull'ultimo assalto esce dal campo


----------



## Igniorante (6 Ottobre 2021)

Ma Chiesa quanti anni ha?
80?


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Ottobre 2021)

Spiaze, grazie San Siro


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (6 Ottobre 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> LOL Kean sull'ultimo assalto esce dal campo


Avevo un po' di speranze per sto qua, ma pare davvero un cesso assurdo


----------



## Freddy Manson (6 Ottobre 2021)

spagnoli che pare stiano in finale dei mondiali


----------



## fabri47 (6 Ottobre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Avevo un po' di speranze per sto qua, ma pare davvero un cesso assurdo


Balotelli alla sua età era Van Basten, al confronto. 

P.S: chiedo scusa al Cigno per aver messo il nome accanto a quell'individuo, ma non avevo altri nomi in mente al momento  .


----------



## MissRossonera (6 Ottobre 2021)

Ci hanno provato, prima o poi doveva capitare di perdere.


----------



## mandraghe (6 Ottobre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Avevo un po' di speranze per sto qua, ma pare davvero un cesso assurdo




Kean è un insulto alla maglia che fu di Meazza, Riva e Rossi.


----------



## gabri65 (6 Ottobre 2021)

E adesso via alla Santa Inquisizione.


----------



## Raryof (6 Ottobre 2021)

Rimane una competizione totalmente inutile, alla fine, la coppa della amichevoli, infatti non c'è stato ritmo o ansia, niente.


----------



## enigmistic02 (6 Ottobre 2021)

Spero che vinca la Spagna questa competizione. E Ferran Torres si conferma un grandissimo giocatore, uno dei miei preferiti. Ancora più forte in area di quanto ricordassi.


----------



## Dejanilgeniodomina84 (6 Ottobre 2021)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Mi hanno fatto nascere milanista.
> E tanto mi basta.


Quando l ho letta mi è venuta voglia di spaccare qualcosa. Mi hai gasato troppo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Ottobre 2021)

Il trucco e il silicone della Ferrari ormai non reggono più.
Stasera sembra uscita da Walking Dead


----------



## Swaitak (6 Ottobre 2021)

Au revoir Zizzò


----------



## Igniorante (6 Ottobre 2021)

Dejanilgeniodomina84 ha scritto:


> Quando l ho letta mi è venuta voglia di spaccare qualcosa. Mi hai gasato troppo



 Forza Milan, sempre


----------



## ilPresidente (6 Ottobre 2021)

DoLLarumma suka


----------



## Igniorante (6 Ottobre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il trucco e il silicone della Ferrari ormai non reggono più.
> Stasera sembra uscita da Walking Dead



Tra lei e la telecronaca "ai confini della realtà" di Rimedio, in Rai si dimostrano parecchio appassionati di serie tv


----------



## Raryof (6 Ottobre 2021)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Spero che vinca la Spagna questa competizione. E Ferran Torres si conferma un grandissimo giocatore, uno dei miei preferiti. Ancora più forte in area di quanto ricordassi.


Io sarei contento per Luis Enrique, dopo quello che gli è successo 2 anni fa se lo meriterebbe.
Certo, il trofeo ha poco senso soprattutto se vogliono fare i mondiali ogni 2 anni, sono amichevoli, niente di più, come un tempo che si giocava il torneo anglo-italiano o il birra Moretti.


----------



## DavidGoffin (7 Ottobre 2021)

Contento di non averla vista


----------



## Lineker10 (7 Ottobre 2021)

Ho visto solo il secondo tempo in pratica. Devo dire che è stato molto interessante.

Mi è piaciuta la scelta di Mancini di schierare una specie di 351 in inferiorità numerica. L'Italia è rimasta compatta, ha coperto bene il campo, ma anche in grado di contrattaccare e soprattutto pressare il possesso palla degli spagnoli.

Nel finale addirittura la partita si è riaperta ed è rimasta in equilibrio fino alla fine.

Una bella lezione pensando invece a come noi abbiamo giocato tutti rintanati con l'Atletico.

Detto questo per me la regola dell'espulsione è la prima da cambiare in assoluto. E' una regola che andava bene nel calcio di 20 anni fa, in quello attuale è una regola assurda che danneggia tutti.


----------



## rossonero71 (7 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Mi chiedo sempre: ma che ci vedranno allenatori e CT in sto Verratti, boh...


Un altro che vale meno di quello che si dice.

Strano però che il 90% siano giocatori di Raiola.


----------



## rossonero71 (7 Ottobre 2021)

Avrei preferito perdere per 1-0 con la palla sfuggita dalle mani di Donnarumma...anche se poi la colpa si sarebbe data al pubblico di San Siro.


----------



## Lollo interista (7 Ottobre 2021)

Bastoni piuttosto disastroso, resta da capire se A) è il momento negativo che sta vivendo pure all'Inter B) è proprio inadatto a difendere a 4


----------



## Shmuk (7 Ottobre 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Un altro che vale meno di quello che si dice.
> 
> Strano però che il 90% siano giocatori di Raiola.



A voglia. Giocatore da compitino, se va bene, senza arte né parte.
Sempre detto.

Comunque, la Spagna ci porta a spasso da tipo 15 anni ormai, contro di noi fanno sempre quello che più o meno q vogliono e non riusciamo in genere che a limitare i danni. L'unica che mi ricordi ci ha visto vincere sul campo, è stata con Conte.


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Ottobre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ho visto solo il secondo tempo in pratica. Devo dire che è stato molto interessante.
> 
> Mi è piaciuta la scelta di Mancini di schierare una specie di 351 in inferiorità numerica. L'Italia è rimasta compatta, ha coperto bene il campo, ma anche in grado di contrattaccare e soprattutto pressare il possesso palla degli spagnoli.
> 
> ...


ottimo. io ho visto un'altra partita allora 

l'italia non pressava ed è rimasta dietro con una difesa passiva e sterile non creando mai niente.
peggio di noi perchè almeno noi non rischiavamo mentre l'italia si.
l'ha riaperta su una cappella cosmica loro e dopotutto con 10 minuti a disposizione rimaneva dietro a difendere la sconfitta, inoltre abbiamo rischiato una miriade di volte lo 0-3.
allora ok difendersi fino all'80 anche se per me han difeso proprio male, ma quando fai 1-2 devi salire e provare il tutto per tutto a costo di prendere il 3o.

giocavamo contro una squadretta, a mio avviso. concedo il fatto che pressare la spagna è molto difficile, ma devi provarci almeno.


----------



## rossonero71 (7 Ottobre 2021)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> A voglia. Giocatore da compitino, se va bene, senza arte né parte.
> Sempre detto.
> 
> Comunque, la Spagna ci porta a spasso da tipo 15 anni ormai, contro di noi fanno sempre quello che più o meno q vogliono e non riusciamo in genere che a limitare i danni. L'unica che mi ricordi ci ha visto vincere sul campo, è stata con Conte.


Poi capisci che c'è qualcosa di sbagliato quando vedi giocare i Verratti in nazionale o i Bonucci fare più di 100 partite.

La Spagna la possiamo affrontare solo se andiamo a troncarli il gioco alla fonte ,e per quello non possiamo giocare con soli 3 centrocampisti.

Vero quelli che dici su Conte ,infatti abbiamo giocato co 5 centrocampisti,e loro hanno avuto enorme difficoltà.

Giocano sulla superiorità numerica a cc e quindi sulle linee di passaggio libere.

Le squadre che hanno fatto meglio con loro sono proprio quelle che sono andati in pari a centrocampo è hanno alzato il baricentro, con la Spagna devi cercare di adattarti,altrimenti li corri dietro per 90 minuti.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (7 Ottobre 2021)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Bastoni piuttosto disastroso, resta da capire se A) è il momento negativo che sta vivendo pure all'Inter B) è proprio inadatto a difendere a 4



per me Bastoni è un difensore da posizionamento, nel senso che gioca bene a difesa schierata. E' poi bravo ad impostare, altro plus per la difesa a 3. Non a caso ha fatto molto bene con Conte per queste ragioni. Per esempio nella difesa del Milan che gioca altissima (e gioca correndo indietro) sarebbe un disastro assicurato. Detto ciò è giovane ed ha tutto il tempo per migliorare.


----------



## mandraghe (7 Ottobre 2021)

Noi tifosi del Milan siamo riusciti a far perdere l'Italia dopo 3 anni.

Siamo semplicemente giganteschi


----------

